# Heartbreak Kid



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I just watched this on DVD (borrowed it from the neighbors) and laughed my ass off! I was suprised how much I liked it (Ben Stiller is wearing thin on me) until I realized it was a Farrelly Bros. movie at the end. If you're a fan of their brand of sophmoric humour this one kicks it up a notch and pushes the limits of the R rating - but even my wife, who tends to be just a TAD prudish about nudity and sex in movies, really laughed at it too. Jerry Stiller is hilarious and the two smokin hot babes in it don't hurt things at all! Not quite "Something About Mary" funny, but the best they've done since then.


----------

